# Non-Res Over the Counter Tags in WY?



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever gone to WY for over the counter tag and any info would be great.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Contact the Wy Game and Fish. They are loctated in cheyenne. 307-777-4600


----------

